# Airbag Generation?



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

hey i looked up the the codes for the airbag light i have on and ross tech site was talking about different generation airbags. does anyone know what generation a 99 a6 2.8L would have? 

also does anyone know what last letter of the part number is for a airbag control module for a 99 a6 2.8L? i know they all have the same part number except some have an N or K or F at the end.


----------

